# How do you remove this chrome molding?



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a '66 convertible that currently has the windshield out so I can paint the frame and dash. The top of the windshield frame has a top molding and chrome corner moldings. Has anyone removed these chrome moldings before and can tell me how it is done? I have attached a photo for reference. I hope it is self explanatory.
Thanks,
Miami Ragtop


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

remove latch mechanism underneath first, to get access to other fasteners.


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Pontiac,
The latch mechanism is removed, the top screw is removed, where are the other fasteners at, and what are they? I don't see anything external.
Miami Ragtop


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure on the vert, but other windshield trim requires a flat hooked tool that inserts from the glass side and you release a clip from the under side that holds it on.


----------

